# PC turns on without pressing power button



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

So I was cleaning out my tower because, my fans were spinning slowly, and I think that was the reason my pc was turning off by itself randomly :banghead: . Though it wasn't shutting off in safe mode? Either way, I ran scans, and gave it a tune up.

So after I disconnected some cables, cleaned it out, and replugged it back in, as soon as I plug my PSU power cable back in, my pc turns on with no display at all.

I think I mixed up the wiring, specifically the smaller wires that consist of HD LED. and PWR or SYS rest. or something like that. I dont think I have the cable aligned to the right prongs. I also only tried switching them out a couple times cause I'm not too sure if it'll harm my pc.

And I'm pretty sure everything is fine. I ran tests on everything b4 I dissected it and messed it all up.

Any one have any idea what it could be? thanks in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

go over your connections.

what do you mean by you gave it a tune up?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case to Mobo wiring can not cause the PC to turn on regardless of how they are connected to the Mobo's Front Panel header.
This is the most commen connection layout.


PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Thx I went over the connections and that picture helped. I had it all wrong =/ 

And when I mean I gave it a tune up, I mean I just ran malware bytes and other stuff. I did have a few viruses.

But still, my pc keeps turning off by itself..It didn't last a minute after login and it just shut down. All the fans are working so what else could it be? Also, It doesn't shut off in safe mode.

oh pc specs are. 

Amd athlon 3.0 ghz
Geoforce GT 620
2gb Corsair ram.
320 gig hard drive.
NZXT 500W PSU


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What actually happens when the PC "shuts off"?
Does the whole PC stop functioning like the power is turned off?
How old is the PC?
Brand & Model of the Mobo?
Whats the Model Number of the NZXT PSU. Most all NZXT PSU's come from poor quality suppliers.
Does the CPU fan run, and continue to run, when the PC is powered on?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am getting confused. The header in the post states "PC turns on without pressing power button" and now we are talking about it shutting off by itself? Is it both?
Let's decide that before we go any further and also how about telling us your make and model of pc an/or your pc hardware if this is a custom build so we can answer you intelligently.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I "think" the thread header is wrong?
As I understand from the first post


Motaw said:


> So I was cleaning out my tower because, my fans were spinning slowly, and I think that was the reason my pc was turning off by itself randomly


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Tyree said:


> What actually happens when the PC "shuts off"?
> Does the whole PC stop functioning like the power is turned off?
> How old is the PC?
> Brand & Model of the Mobo?
> ...


It shuts off as if someone pulled the power plug from the back of my pc. No warning or anything. The PC is around 6 years old. It is a custom PC, but the fans are working fine, my graphics card is less than 6 months old. The ram is 2 years old, I switched them out with corsair 2gig.

The mobo GigaByte GA-M55SLI-S4 nForce4

I ran chk dsk, fixed any registry erroes, and updated almost every driver that needed to be updated.

I'll keep an eye on the cpu fan like you said to see how it acts. But like I said, it wont shut off on safe mode even after I left it on overnight. But it won't last 2 minutes when I try to boot it normally.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

My PC was turning on without pressing the power button, but Tyree posted up a pic of how the wiring is supposed to be, thus that was fixed as I stated in my 2nd post. But now I have a 2nd problem which is my pc turning off randomly.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Motaw said:


> My PC was turning on without pressing the power button, but Tyree posted up a pic of how the wiring is supposed to be, and now that that was fixed, I thought my problems would be solved. But even after cleaning out the huge amount dust from my fans and pc, it's still turning off randomly, I just thought that getting rid of all the dust would do the trick, but apparently not, and now I' stuck on what it is :ermm:.


There, fixed lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand of the GT 620?
Look on the PSU label for the Model Number.
Will the PC run in Safe Mode without shutting down?
If so, try a different PSU.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Nvidia, and yes, it runs perfectly fine in safe mode with no issues at all.

K, I'll try and get a new psu and try it out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Nvidia is the GPU's chipset manufacturer.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, my fault, it's Galaxy


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Galaxy are low quality so it wouldn't be a shocker if it was defective.
And, the low quality PSU is a possible cause/contributor.


----------



## Motaw (Apr 25, 2010)

I checked my temperatures and the graphics card is fine as well as the processor, Core temp says my processor goes around 48-52 degrees F. I think it's always been around that area.

I updated EVERYTHING I possibly could on my pc, and I ran multiple scans, my pc should be spotless. Chkdsk, antivirus, drivers, the whole thing. Even combo fix.

Also, when I run my pc normally, it turns off at random moments, it could be fine for 2 minutes until it shuts down, or half an hour. It's very random.

I'm gonna do what you said and get a PSU first. Then I'll move on to the video card since it's no where near as old as the psu.

thanks for the help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The new PSU, if it's good quality, will be a win/win purchase regardless.
Please post back with results.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You won't regret it please have a read here first so you get one that won't create more problems.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stay with SeaSonic or XFX for brands and no worries.
This would work for your present hardware: SeaSonic S12II 430B 430W ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

$5 more gets you better bang for buck: SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------

